# How to create local iPhone and iPad applications



## jsn (May 10, 2012)

Hi all

I have a request to create a specific iPad/iPhone application for a customer to be used only by their company. It is a proprietary application.

Is there a way to deploy an application directly on a local network from where the company will load on their iPads

thanks


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (May 10, 2012)

What you want is Apple's "Enterprise" tools:

http://www.apple.com/support/iphone/enterprise/

There are ways to deploy custom applications over-the-air to a select set of phones/pads, after you use Apple's iPhone Configuration Tool(s) to set them up as members of your enterprise group.


----------

